# waving white spots on tank glass



## GamerGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

Recently I started having a bit of an algae problem in my 10 gallon, and decided to get a plecostomus to tidy things up. Since Ray the Betta doesn't play well with others, I bought him a smaller tank with all the trimmings which he's warmed up to.

A few days after moving the new fish into the tank, some weird round things started showing up on the front glass. They're pretty small and hard to see... I'm certain I can't take a clear picture of them, and I'm hoping somebody might recognize them from a description.

They're either white or clear, they're all too small to tell. They appear to be attached to the glass by a short stringy appendage coming from their center. The rest of their body looks kinda like a jellyfish as far as I can tell, and it waves around with the current. There are more now than when I first noticed them a few days ago, but they don't seem to be growing anywhere but the front glass panel. Some of them seem to be clustered, while the rest are scattered about.

I'm not sure they're harmful, and don't want to do anything about them until I know what they are.

It has crossed my mind that they might be particularly clear eggs of some sort, but I don't have experience with anything like that. My residents are 6 neon tetras, one small common plecostomus, and 2 or 3 remaining glass shrimp which Ray the Betta didn't manage to eat or starve before being moved.


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

Do they have only one "stringy appendage" or several? I ask because I hope they aren't hydra: http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/problemsolving/p/How-To-Combat-The-Aquarium-Pest-Hydra.htm. They sound smaller than I've heard of hydra typically being though. I've never had them, just heard tales on invert forums, so don't take me too seriously if they don't look similar.

P.S: I know you've probably heard this, but you know that common plecos get huge right? Like, HUGE, huge.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Could be planaria. Although the jellyfish part makes me think hydra too. They can't harm any of your fish, although they possibly could harm your shrimp.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

They do have only one appendage. I suppose the jellyfish looking part may be some tentacles, but it's really hard to tell because they're so small.

Edit: They don't look anything like the pictures of planaria I saw in a google search. They do look much smaller than the hydra I saw in pictures, and they seem to look different although it's hard to see them. Maybe they'll get bigger, and I'll be able to give a better description.

Yes, I did figure that the pleco may get too large for the tank eventually (the sign at the store said up to 24 inches, I think.) I'm hoping he'll stay reasonably small, but if he starts getting too big I won't hesitate to put him up for adoption. He may even get moved to a larger tank eventually, if I can afford to buy one by then.

He's technically my roommate's fish, since he was envious of all of my fish. Very shy, but warming up a bit; we see him waking up in the evening lately, before turning out the lights.

Edit: As a side note, I think a few of my neon tetras might be pregnant. Possibly from the change between the petstore water and my tank water? I did do an extra water change after moving them in, since I wanted Ray to keep some of the water he was used to. I don't expect any fry to make it, but it will be interesting to see if it happens.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Best I can suggest for either hydra or planaria is a water change and suck as many out with the gravel vac as possible. And if your neons are pregnant, that would be awesome. I have read that it is "challenging" to breed neons in home tanks so if you succeed, I want your secret.


----------

